# Hi From Lui Ma (luima)



## Lui Ma (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi to All

I have discovered this place and have found old and very good friends like Andy, James, Luca, Lionel etc.. (By sure ones of the most talented musicians that I remember in the last years, ans still have in my mind some of your melodies)

I shall start hearing carefully and giving my humble feedback to your pieces.

I live in Valencia (Spain) and have studied music since 10 yo: Spanish Guitar, Music Theory and lately Cello. I work as engineer because music gives not enough incomes.

You can know me and some of my latest music in:

Mi SoundClick

I find this forum more open minded that other similars I used to visit. So Thanks and hope to make more friends on here

Regards and see you soon
Luis


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to VI Luis. Its good that you found us - enjoy the forum!


----------



## Lui Ma (Apr 7, 2007)

Frederick, nice to meet you,
I Shall try to be close to the *high quality *of this forum and give my positive criticism or my advice when needed.
Thanks
Luis


----------



## Chrislight (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard Luis - have fun! /\~O


----------



## Lui Ma (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks Chris
I shall take a look at your music.
There are that ammount of pieces that I shall need several days to make a selective listen and start to give some comments, after several listens.
Respects
Luis


----------



## JacquesMathias (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Luima  

Welcome!

Enjoy the discussion!

Best,

Jacques.


----------



## Lui Ma (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Jacques,
Do you remember me ? I invited you to post one of your pieces in "www.nuevasmusicas.org" an Spanish New Age forum a few years ago. And it was a big success.
I start feeling at home...
Thanks for your welcome and I shall take a look at your last pieces.
Luis


----------



## JacquesMathias (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Luima,

Of course i remember you  

You've come to the right place. There are many excellent composers on this board, i am sure you'll fell in home. Well, i already fell.  

Best,

Jacques.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 8, 2007)

Ey Lui Ma,

Welcome on V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## lux (Apr 8, 2007)

Ciao Luis

nice to see you here. I'm pretty sure you'll have fun...

Luca


----------



## Lui Ma (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Sid,
I am sure to have meet you before in another forum, I don´t remember by now, but my be in Northern Sounds or in SoundClick ?. thanks for your sincere welcome.
Luis


----------



## Lui Ma (Apr 16, 2007)

Luca,
I am pretty sure to have you meet before many times, and not too long ago, and that I have talked with you in other forums like SOL, and before in NS.

BTW, Believe me that I still have your "War of the Galaxies", alternative version, in my "favourites folder". And I use to hear it from time to time. It is still for me is one of the better orchestrated pieces I have ever heard, and find it inspiring and fresh. 

In the last Contest I remember your colourfull pieces, I am sure that it was into one my two favourites. But I thought that "younger poeple" as David and Roberto should have more free time to test the new products. (I should have never accepted that a kind of "premium" in a contest, just to make me a "beta tester" , so you can be very gratefull to me for not voting to you this last time). Time is precious. It is like a ice-cream, you have to eat it quickly before it melts down...

Regards my friend, o-[][]-o "Ciao, y Hasta pronto".
Luis


----------

